# Rider forced me to make Left turn on no left turn



## Ubers75 (May 16, 2015)

Rider forced me to make Left turn on a no left turn and i got pulled over and got a ticket and on the top he give me one star and negative feedback (just because of traffic and he was getting late to party)


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Unless he either held a gun to your head or grabbed the steering wheel, turned it left and stomped on the accelerator, then he didn't "force" you to do anything.

You're the pilot.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

Ah man rookie mistake. Never give into any pax! Pax ask me all the time to do illegal u turns or to go faster for them because theyre late and i always say are you going to pay my speeding ticket. I speed for nobody. Always remember it's your car not theirs! 1 bad rating is NOTHING! Do enough rides and it will cancel out the bad rating.


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

Your job to provide friendly, reliable and safe transportation...NOT to follow all command to some jackass, drunk or pax who doesn't have even drive license (some got suspended for DUI or for making to many illegal left turns! lol). If they ask you do to something illegal REPORT to Uber under Code of Conduct.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Kalee said:


> Unless he either held a gun to your head or grabbed the steering wheel, turned it left and stomped on the accelerator, then he didn't "force" you to do anything.
> 
> You're the pilot.


Damn right!


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

What town did this happen in? Go fight it, maybe the officer is not there and you can have it dismissed. Don't mention Uber.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

he made me kill my sister


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

He made me fat.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Ubers75 said:


> Rider forced me to make Left turn on a no left turn and i got pulled over and got a ticket and on the top he give me one star and negative feedback (just because of traffic and he was getting late to party)


Don't let some jerk off make his problem your problems. Never ever let a pax dictate how you drive. If they have a route issue, that is one thing. From time to time in the taxi, I might get a drunk who is fine until the last 1/4 mile. Suddenly they are *****ing and moaning about the fare, how we went the wrong way. With those people, I offer to drive them back to the origin with the meter running. Once we get back to the original starting point I will reset the meter and drive them back home. If the meter is less, they owe me for that trip. If the meter is the same or more than my original route, they owe me for everything. I have yet to have a person take me up on that.

Take control, do your best. If you miss a turn in some heavy traffic cluster **** nebula that is New Jersey so be it. Don't put your license at risk. If you need to go an extra block to turn legally, ignore the person in the back. If I get guff for going around a traffic mess, I tell them you are free to call us back in a couple hours when this lets out and will take you straight there, no worries.........

You are dealing with a company that utilizes surge pricing, casual drivers...... don't sweat it, take charge man. Go look up Clifford Chong's posts on here. You two could swap notes.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I had a rider force me to rob a bank once....


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Well, he was right....... the traffic was lighter on the sidewalk and we kept to the right.


----------



## Ubers75 (May 16, 2015)

alex589 said:


> Your job to provide friendly, reliable and safe transportation...NOT to follow all command to some jackass, drunk or pax who doesn't have even drive license (some got suspended for DUI or for making to many illegal left turns! lol). If they ask you do to something illegal complain to Uber under Code of Conduct.


If I complain to uber they not going to deactivate my account because why even I listen to disobey the law


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Ubers75 said:


> If I complain to uber they not going to deactivate my account because why even I listen to disobey the law


Come again?


----------



## Ubers75 (May 16, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Come again?


I mean to say if I tell uber that I make a illegal left turn because of rider obviously they will think that why even I disobeyed the law and because of that they can terminate me


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey there young fella, its all on you, pay the dam ticket.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Ubers75 said:


> I mean to say if I tell uber that I make a illegal left turn because of rider obviously they will think that why even I disobeyed the law and because of that they can terminate me


It means nothing that a pax told you to do it. It is poor driving. You drive the car not the pax. Just out of curiosity, how old are you?


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

A few weekends ago in Orange County, this little rich ***** orders me, "Pull forward!" as the last of her group was reaching for the door. "I can't do that," was the firm reply. The last thing I need is to run over somebody's foot.

Don't let anyone insist you do something dumb, illegal or potentially dangerous, especially as a "joke."


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

He didn't force you. He may have demanded it, but you should have said no. End the trip and kick them out if they offend you. You should not tolerate that kind of treatment or give in to it.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Ok everybody now;

DONT DO THAT AGAIN!


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

"No we will crash. Can't go in there"


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Once some dumbass told me that I could've went through the yellow light... I told him, I don't usually run the lights with the cop behind me... Yes, there was a cop behind me.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Well, it's better than "the voices in my head made me do it" I suppose.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Ubers75 said:


> Rider forced me to make Left turn on a no left turn and i got pulled over and got a ticket and on the top he give me one star and negative feedback (just because of traffic and he was getting late to party)


Lesson #1: *Do not try to impress your passengers with reckless driving. *If your passengers are egging you on to drive recklessly, you can bet you will not get a 5 star even if you comply with their request. They believe you are their Uber ***** and they have lost all respect for you. 
Lesson #2: *Your passengers do not care about you or your troubles. *There may be exceptions to this, but it is rare. Drive as you know you should, because you are the one who will face the consequences.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I had a rider force me to rob a bank once....


With the use of debit cards you probably got less than the fare.. lol


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> I had a rider force me to rob a bank once....


It is all about getting those 5 stars!


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Well, it's better than "the voices in my head made me do it" I suppose.


 i love the voices


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Ubers75 said:


> Rider forced me to make Left turn on a no left turn and i got pulled over and got a ticket and on the top he give me one star and negative feedback (just because of traffic and he was getting late to party)


 who is the driver you or the pax? who has control of the vehicle, you or the pax? who got and has to pay for the ticket, you or the pax?

the pax did not make you do it, chose to to do it and now suffer the penalty


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

unter ling said:


> who is the driver you or the pax? who has control of the vehicle, you or the pax? who got and has to pay for the ticket, you or the pax?
> 
> the pax did not make you do it, chose to to do it and now suffer the penalty


Agreed. I've had some ridiculous requests by pax (especially drunk pax) like drive75 in a 25mph zone where the cops will write up a ticket for just going 1 over. Or other ones like driving on the sidewalk or (as mentioned before) making illegal turns and such. The only way I'd ever adhere to their request if one pulled a gun on me and some extream scenario.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Anyone driving tonight?


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Agreed. I've had some ridiculous requests by pax (especially drunk pax) like drive75 in a 25mph zone where the cops will write up a ticket for just going 1 over. Or other ones like driving on the sidewalk or (as mentioned before) making illegal turns and such. The only way I'd ever adhere to their request if one pulled a gun on me and some extream scenario.


 this is the problem with uber, no training for the drivers. Do uber have is back 100% over this? I think not.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

unter ling said:


> this is the problem with uber, no training for the drivers. Do uber have is back 100% over this? I think not.


I would think that uber drivers wouldn't need to be trained to obey traffic signs, even if a pax tells them to drive down a one way.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I would think that uber drivers wouldn't need to be trained to obey traffic signs, even if a pax tells them to drive down a one way.


One would hope. Not sure the way they're working their way down to the dregs though.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I would think that uber drivers wouldn't need to be trained to obey traffic signs, even if a pax tells them to drive down a one way.


unfortunately some of the newbies are so shit scared of their rating who know what some will do. Thinking about it, uber have broken so many laws they cannot suggest that anyone else shouldnt.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> he made me post stuff on this forum that I now wish I hadn't


thats probably a very true comment for you


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

Why, just today, a 350-400lb guy who initially tried to sit in the front passenger seat of my Corolla--meaning I would have his excessively morbid obesity rubbing up against me--reluctantly complied with my usual direction to sit in the back for a single passenger. He immediately insisted that I make a U-turn, as that would be the quickest way to his destination. (The Uber app indicated a trip totaling 7 minutes.) I pointed out the double-yellow line and asked him, "Are you going to pay for my ticket, because Uber won't?" He replied, "People do it all the time." "That's fine for them; I'm not making an illegal U-turn." I made a right turn, intending to make another right turn which would essentially put the trip roughly even, but pax insisted, you can just go back through this alley," and I thought he meant to a legal alternate route but no, I was again faced with the double yellow line. "Turn left here," and I felt my blood boil.

"You know what? I don't think this is working. I won't charge you," searching in vain for a cancel option, and then just told him, "You are now cordially invited to exit my vehicle," which he did with no problem. I one-starred him, sure he reciprocated by so what by now, and made Uber aware that he tried to get me to do an illegal U-turn and left turn. Although I had a perfect score for the weekend prior to the one-star I received in return, I am glad I put the @$$hole out and would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Agreed. I've had some ridiculous requests by pax (especially drunk pax) like drive75 in a 25mph zone where the cops will write up a ticket for just going 1 over. Or other ones like driving on the sidewalk or (as mentioned before) making illegal turns and such. The only way I'd ever adhere to their request if one pulled a gun on me and some extream scenario.


The side walk? Seriously? I am certain my initial reaction would be to laugh because no one SANE would seriously ask me to do that. As the realization that they are serious sunk in though I'd probably sober up damn quick and tell them that wasn't happening. If they got pissy I'd probably chuck them.


----------



## LifeBeforeUber (May 18, 2015)

They made me make them waffles.......with turkey bacon.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

LifeBeforeUber said:


> They made me make them waffles.......with turkey bacon.


Turkey bacon??? That sadistic fiend!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I love the voices, they tell me I am the best driver in the whole world!

Seriously though, pax are not paying you nearly enough to even consider breaking the law.


----------



## Jjconn (Apr 21, 2015)

Ubers75 said:


> Rider forced me to make Left turn on a no left turn and i got pulled over and got a ticket and on the top he give me one star and negative feedback (just because of traffic and he was getting late to party)


Report the pax and email ticket and say that person should be banned from uber


----------



## Jjconn (Apr 21, 2015)

Jjconn said:


> Report the pax and email ticket and say that person should be banned from uber


Never break the law not worth it you have to pay the ticket no one else


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Jjconn said:


> Report the pax and email ticket and say that person should be banned from uber


I would disagree. Uber is not going to ban the passenger and all you are doing is telling Uber you screwed up which could lead to deactivation. Best to lick wounds, learn from mistake, pay it and move on.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

unter ling said:


> i love the voices


Right? Everyone always complains about them, but we always have so much fun together when I listen to them!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

d'Uber said:


> Why, just today, a 350-400lb guy who initially tried to sit in the front passenger seat of my Corolla--meaning I would have his excessively morbid obesity rubbing up against me--reluctantly complied with my usual direction to sit in the back for a single passenger. He immediately insisted that I make a U-turn, as that would be the quickest way to his destination. (The Uber app indicated a trip totaling 7 minutes.) I pointed out the double-yellow line and asked him, "Are you going to pay for my ticket, because Uber won't?" He replied, "People do it all the time." "That's fine for them; I'm not making an illegal U-turn." I made a right turn, intending to make another right turn which would essentially put the trip roughly even, but pax insisted, you can just go back through this alley," and I thought he meant to a legal alternate route but no, I was again faced with the double yellow line. "Turn left here," and I felt my blood boil.
> 
> "You know what? I don't think this is working. I won't charge you," searching in vain for a cancel option, and then just told him, "You are now cordially invited to exit my vehicle," which he did with no problem. I one-starred him, sure he reciprocated by so what by now, and made Uber aware that he tried to get me to do an illegal U-turn and left turn. Although I had a perfect score for the weekend prior to the one-star I received in return, I am glad I put the @$$hole out and would do it again in a heartbeat.


Not arguing with your decision, but in CA you are allowed to make a left turn across a double yellow line into a driveway or alley, unless there is a posted sign prohibiting such turns.


----------



## UberSneak (Dec 31, 2014)

I didn't read any of the replies, so this may have been said already, but unless he coerced you with a weapon or somehow took control of your body, he did not force you into making that left turn. He said words at you that willingly made you do that left turn.


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

d'Uber said:


> Why, just today, a 350-400lb guy who initially tried to sit in the front passenger seat of my Corolla--meaning I would have his excessively morbid obesity rubbing up against me--reluctantly complied with my usual direction to sit in the back for a single passenger. He immediately insisted that I make a U-turn, as that would be the quickest way to his destination. (The Uber app indicated a trip totaling 7 minutes.) I pointed out the double-yellow line and asked him, "Are you going to pay for my ticket, because Uber won't?" He replied, "People do it all the time." "That's fine for them; I'm not making an illegal U-turn." I made a right turn, intending to make another right turn which would essentially put the trip roughly even, but pax insisted, you can just go back through this alley," and I thought he meant to a legal alternate route but no, I was again faced with the double yellow line. "Turn left here," and I felt my blood boil.
> 
> "You know what? I don't think this is working. I won't charge you," searching in vain for a cancel option, and then just told him, "You are now cordially invited to exit my vehicle," which he did with no problem. I one-starred him, sure he reciprocated by so what by now, and made Uber aware that he tried to get me to do an illegal U-turn and left turn. Although I had a perfect score for the weekend prior to the one-star I received in return, I am glad I put the @$$hole out and would do it again in a heartbeat.


Strong work! thats the way to 'handle' those d bags !


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Ubers75 said:


> Rider forced me to make Left turn on a no left turn and i got pulled over and got a ticket and on the top he give me one star and negative feedback (just because of traffic and he was getting late to party)


Should've just turned right and LEFT his ass at the curb.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Not arguing with your decision, but in CA you are allowed to make a left turn across a double yellow line into a driveway or alley, unless there is a posted sign prohibiting such turns.


This would have been a left turn out of an alley into a roadway, which to me seems like a no-no. And anyway, I didn't like that he tricked me into going back to the same spot. It's not as if the trip would have been more expensive going right-right-right-left with all the streets in the area. He was a total a$$hole and slob and I had had enough.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Ubers75 said:


> I mean to say if I tell uber that I make a illegal left turn because of rider obviously they will think that why even I disobeyed the law and because of that they can terminate me


Uber will just have to write new laws exempting all Us from all other laws. Dont overcomplicate this!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

d'Uber said:


> This would have been a left turn out of an alley into a roadway, which to me seems like a no-no. And anyway, I didn't like that he tricked me into going back to the same spot. It's not as if the trip would have been more expensive going right-right-right-left with all the streets in the area. He was a total a$$hole and slob and I had had enough.


I should have stated it more clearly- into or out of a driveway or alley it is ok to cross one set of double yellows as long as there is no sign posted saying "no left turn." If it is a painted island, meaning two sets of double yellows three feet or so apart, you treat it as a raised median- no turns allowed.


----------



## Leoyzag (May 21, 2015)

I would have said simply and politley "Sorry, no i can't do that". Period. 

Im the driver they are the passenger.

If they are a jerk about it, rating=1.

Done. Next rider.

Easy.


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

Ubers75 said:


> Rider forced me to make Left turn on a no left turn and i got pulled over and got a ticket and on the top he give me one star and negative feedback (just because of traffic and he was getting late to party)


How stupid can you be?


----------



## Leoyzag (May 21, 2015)

I couldn't come out and say that on here. It is a lesson learned for them.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Ubers75 said:


> Rider forced me to make Left turn on a no left turn and i got pulled over and got a ticket and on the top he give me one star and negative feedback (just because of traffic and he was getting late to party)


Okay, I hope you learned a lesson here. I learned that lesson YEARS ago driving a cab. I'm in control, NOT the rider. **** the rating, tickets are $500 a pop in San Diego. Also, on that, I'd do a "need help" right after the trip, and input that it was a problem rider.


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

Ubers75 said:


> Rider forced me to make Left turn on a no left turn and i got pulled over and got a ticket and on the top he give me one star and negative feedback (just because of traffic and he was getting late to party)


Uh... you are the driver. It is your fault for making a left turn on a no left turn. He might be angry but you are the driver and the police will blame you. You have to tell him that part of the agreement to using Uber is abiding by the law and you request Uber deactivate his account for encouraging law breaking.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Ubers75 said:


> Rider forced me to make Left turn on a no left turn and i got pulled over and got a ticket and on the top he give me one star and negative feedback (just because of traffic and he was getting late to party)


So if he told you to go drive off the cliff, would you oblige. Another wanna be Taxi driver, LOL.


----------



## SFuentes760 (Jun 9, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Once some dumbass told me that I could've went through the yellow light... I told him, I don't usually run the lights with the cop behind me... Yes, there was a cop behind me.


I went through a yellow once, (plenty of time btw) and my pax said "that's a ticket"... we debated the yellow/green light laws... end up dropping him off at the police station. Yeah, he was a cop... LOL


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Ubers75 said:


> Rider forced me to make Left turn on a no left turn and i got pulled over and got a ticket and on the top he give me one star and negative feedback (just because of traffic and he was getting late to party)


Was your pax a JEDI ?

pfft !  YouR FIRED .

Just give up now before something worse happens .

Delete your app now fast before you get another rider .

What would you do for a Klondike Bar

Maintain Control of your veh at all times , lesson learned !


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

SFuentes760 said:


> I went through a yellow once, (plenty of time btw) and my pax said "that's a ticket"... we debated the yellow/green light laws... end up dropping him off at the police station. Yeah, he was a cop... LOL


Yeah, he was a prick.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Yeah, he was a prick.


One last thing before you go.
Use my promo code moving forward.
I give 20% instead of taketh away.


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Well, it's better than "the voices in my head made me do it" I suppose.


I always obey the voices in my head...they have the most fun ideas.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Kalee said:


> Unless he either held a gun to your head or grabbed the steering wheel, turned it left and stomped on the accelerator, then he didn't "force" you to do anything.


Agreed 100%.

This thread is BS


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Ubers75 said:


> Rider forced me to make Left turn on a no left turn and i got pulled over and got a ticket and on the top he give me one star and negative feedback (just because of traffic and he was getting late to party)


You puppet! Lol at you hahahahaha


----------

